
Ask HN: What’s a reliable non-Twitter news source for web development? - rajnathani
Besides HN, I’ve received most of my web dev news from following Addy Osmani on Twitter.<p>Addy is a really good source of web dev news as he posts (and retweets) a lot of relevant web dev content such as new JS features, new CSS properties, PWA, react, webpack, and more.<p>Since I plan to quit Twitter, due to reasons irrelevant to post here, I’m curious to see if there’s a reliable blog (to RSS) which posts about latest web dev content.
======
treyhuffine
[https://gitconnected.com](https://gitconnected.com) is great for finding
trending articles, participating in discussions, and meeting other developers.

~~~
auslegung
I've been using gitconnected for a week or more, and I've been enjoying it.
Check it out.

------
whatever_dude
Ponyfoo ([https://ponyfoo.com/](https://ponyfoo.com/)) is my go-to. I
subscribe to their mailing list and I feel I get consistent, high quality
news, even if a few days old.

------
akanster
[https://frontendfront.com](https://frontendfront.com) Is pretty good. As the
name suggests, it’s mostly front-end stuff. They have a weekly email they send
out too.

------
Doe22
I've enjoyed JavaScript Weekly for a while now.
[http://javascriptweekly.com/](http://javascriptweekly.com/)

~~~
petercooper
We also do [https://frontendfoc.us/](https://frontendfoc.us/) which covers
more of the browser technology side of things.

------
CM30
Smashing Magazine is pretty good:

[https://www.smashingmagazine.com/](https://www.smashingmagazine.com/)

As is CSS Tricks if you're after info on new CSS properties and what not:

[https://css-tricks.com/](https://css-tricks.com/)

------
chad_strategic
Twitter quit me, and I'm forever great full.

(But sorry, that doesn't answer the question.)

~~~
JadoJodo
I can’t tell if there’s a play on words here that I’m missing or...

~~~
chad_strategic
I got suspended from Twitter for an account that was using aggressive
advertising, long story... But I no longer had a twitter account. It was a lot
like when I quit smoking, after a day I was wow there is life after smoking
and I feel better. That's the same feeling I have with twitter, facebook...
etc. I was just encouraging you to quit twitter.

;)

